

EE-K DM'ing your password is Never a good idea - troyhunt
http://www.troyhunt.com/2012/12/ee-k-dming-your-password-is-never-good.html

======
dbaupp
It's encouraging to see the response from EE at the end of the post.

Edit: Wait. That tweet is from @MyEECare (<https://twitter.com/MyEECare>) not
@EE, and the former has the same bio as the latter, except for the "Entirely
fictional" at the end, so it looks like that's a spoof account, _not_ an
official EE one.

------
tomsinger
EE have a history of poor social media management as they have tweeted DMs
publicly before. The last time they said they were putting process in place to
stop it happening but it only needs one password. Besides which if somebody
hacked the account the passwords could be harvested very easily!

